# start mike james already



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

rafer cost us the game on almost 3 differnet occasions today


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Nah, I'd rather have Mike spark our 2nd unit off the bench. I'd say he should be the PG to finish off games, but he did choke on those 2FTs tonight... 

Mike's awesome though, very valuable asset to our team.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Im with YM, I would rather have him come off the bench. He has shown tonight that he is best for that. He had what, 16 off the bench tonight?


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Im with YM, I would rather have him come off the bench. He has shown tonight that he is best for that. He had what, 16 off the bench tonight?


yea he scored his pts of the bench as the 2 guard with rafer running point. When james was running point he was just jacking.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Agreed, Mike is better suited coming off the bench for now. Bonzi takes a little time to start up but MJ can come right in an just start bombing away. Once he has gotten up a few shots, Bonzi can start working in the post.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes Rafer gave up a late turnover... but lets look at the entire 1:36 meltdown...

1:36	Hayes Substitution replaced by James	
1:32 Bryant Running Layup Shot: Made (38 PTS) Assist: Walton (4 AST)
[LAL 82-92]	
1:32	*Yao Foul*:Shooting (5 PF)	
1:32	Karl Substitution replaced by Farmar
1:32	Bryant Free Throw 1 of 1 (39 PTS)
[LAL 83-92]
1:32	Team Timeout:Short Rockets 
1:26	*McGrady Turnover*:Lost Ball (3 TO) Steal:Walton (1 ST)
1:20	Bryant 3pt Shot: Made (42 PTS)Assist: Farmar (1 AST)
[LAL 86-92]	
0:59	*Yao Turnover*:Lost Ball (4 TO) Steal:Fisher (3 ST)	
0:54 Farmar Driving Layup Shot: Made (4 PTS) Assist: Fisher (2 AST)
[LAL 88-92]	
0:35	Farmar Foulersonal (2 PF)
0:35	*James Free Throw 1 of 2 missed	* 
0:35	*James Free Throw 2 of 2 missed	*
0:35	Team Rebound Lakers 
0:35	Bryant Rebound (Off:0 Def:8)
0:24 Bryant Running Layup Shot: Made (44 PTS)
[LAL 90-92]	
Team Timeout:Regular	0:24 
0:22	*Alston Turnover*:Bad Pass (4 TO) Steal:Fisher (4 ST) 
0:13 Fisher Jump Shot: Made (17 PTS)Assist: Bryant (4 AST)
[LAL 93-95]	
0:02 Battier 3pt Shot: Made (11 PTS)Assist: McGrady (4 AST)	
[HOU 95-92]	

Looks like Rafer wasn't the only one on the court stinking it up during that breakdown. Yao and Mac both had a turnover and MJ missed 2 free throws!

Rafer did well, not great mind you, the rest of the game. Everyone on the court looked like crap at the end.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

HayesFan said:


> Yes Rafer gave up a late turnover... but lets look at the entire 1:36 meltdown...
> 
> 1:36	Hayes Substitution replaced by James
> 1:32 Bryant Running Layup Shot: Made (38 PTS) Assist: Walton (4 AST)
> ...


only cause the refs let the lakers rape us. i think even they were surprised they didnt get called for a foul


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Block said:


> only cause the refs let the lakers rape us. i think even they were surprised they didnt get called for a foul


Agreed, Tmac especially. They had their arms completely around his body on the trap.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> only cause the refs let the lakers rape us. i think even they were surprised they didnt get called for a foul


Refs finally made up for all the bs calls on the final play not calling rafer for the swipe on kobe.

It wasn't a foul anyway but they could've easily punked us on that one too.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

You mean Mike James, who went 0-4 FTs including the two missed in crunch time? Alston is not the only one who has problems in crunch time, you can include Tmac and Yao. The Rockets as a whole have problems with finishing games. Alston is the best fit for the starting lineup, he's the best at running the plays. 

When James is jacking up shots, ignoring Tmac and Yao, you'll be crying for Alston to be put back in the starting lineup.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

When does anyone ever cry for Alston to be on the lineup???

The problem with Alston is that he ALWAYS loses the ball in critical moments. Infact, in the last game, just before he lost the ball I said "Alston is gonna f*** up"!! :azdaja:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

yaontmac said:


> When does anyone ever cry for Alston to be on the lineup???
> 
> The problem with Alston is that he ALWAYS loses the ball in critical moments. Infact, in the last game, *just before he lost the ball I said "Alston is gonna f*** up"!!* :azdaja:


Then don't even think about mentioning that once again. :biggrin:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Noit sure who will be the man from the PG position as the season wears on but any one of those 3 are capable starters. Plus Brooks looks like a good prospect.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

we have time, he's fighting for it - no doubt!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Great game for Mike tonight. I still like him coming off the bench though, he's like our version of Manu Ginobili.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Great game for Mike tonight. I still like him coming off the bench though, he's like our version of Manu Ginobili.


i wouldnt go that far. maybe more like barbosa


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> i wouldnt go that far. maybe more like barbosa


Ill take it


----------

